# Dorschfang am Adlergrund



## Frank (9. März 2002)

Hallo Leute,

Nächstes Wochenende springe ich als Ersatzmann bei einer Anglertour ein . Eine Angelkollege ist schwer erkrankt und ich werde die Tour mitmachen. Es geht von Sassnitz zum Adlergrund. Habe ich noch nie gehört. Wer weiß wo das ist, wie tief kann es da werden? Hoffentlich reichen meine Ostseepilker( bis 125 gr )überhaupt aus. Meine Norwegenausrüstung werde ich wohl nicht mitnehmen müssen!

 Vielen Dank

  :z  :c  :c  :z


----------



## Danfreak (9. März 2002)

Moin Frank,

Also selber dagewesen bin ich auch noch nicht am Adlergrund, immer wenn es dorthingehen sollte, machte uns der Wind einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Aber vom Hören und Sagen soll es eine Topstelle sein. Liegt etwa SÖ von Sassnitz, Fahrzeit etwa 2,5 Std, Angeltiefe zwischen 20 und 25 Meter. Solltest Du mit 100-150gr auskommen (Je nach Wind)
Welchen Kutter habt ihr gebucht, wenn man fragen darf?
Ansonnsten viel Glück mit Wetter und Schiff. #6


----------



## Tiffy (9. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schätze mal du meinst Nordöstlich, Danfreak.

Hier mal ein Bildchen,






Oben rechts ist Roenne auf Bornholm und unten links ist Saßnitz auf Rügen. Inner Mitte is der Adlergrund. 

Ich war da leider noch nicht. Ich Thun nur selten in wenigen Ausnahmefällen mal Kutterangeln.


----------



## Danfreak (11. März 2002)

Logisch #d
Muß wohl falsch herum gesessen habe


----------



## Kunze (11. März 2002)

Hallo! War schon paar mal am Adlergrund. Eine Topp Stelle. Ganz normale Ostseeausrüstung. Die Kutterkapitäne versuchen es meist erst etwas im Küstenbereich, denn der Adlergrund macht nur Sinn bei schönem Wetter und er liegt ziehmlich weit draußen.  #h


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (11. März 2002)

Hi Frank!

Ich war letzten Herbst zum erstenmal im Adlergrund, war allerdings eine Mehrtagesfahrt.
Wir sind selbst bei schweren Seegang mit 100g (max) gut zurechtgekommen, Fisch ist dort wirklich satt!
Spitzentagesfang auf der Baltic-I vom letztem Jahr: 92 Stueck!!!
Wir hatte nur leider Pech mit dem Wetter.
Mein Reisebericht muesste auch noch irgendwo stehen!

Viel Spass


----------



## Frank (12. März 2002)

*Bericht*

Hi Leute,

das klingt ja alles ganz schön.
Ich werde mich bemühen viel zu fangen und einen schönen Bericht mit Bildern zu machen. Versprochen ! ( Nehme extra eine neue Dig- Kamera mit. )

 :z


----------



## Abby (12. März 2002)

Hallo Frank !

Also aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur sagen, das auf dem Adlergrund die Fische auch nicht auf dem Grund angebunden sind. Ich hab schon beides erlebt, Spitzenfänge von über 380 Stück auf dem ganzen Kutter uns auch nur 10 Stück so als Trostpreis. Also denk ich mal schraub deine Erwartungen in die richtige Richtung. Allgemein gilt es natürlich als DIE Stelle in der südlichen Ostsee, also Petri Heil.
Mit maximal 150 gr. müßtest Du eigentlich klarkommen, ansonsten geht`s von 6 bis zu 27 Metern.
Aber wenn Ihr die Zeit habt (die Fahrt dauert bis zu 3,5h )
auf dem halben Weg zum Adlergrund gibt`s zwei geile Steinbänke, die waren bis jetzt immer fängig.
( Naja allermeistens ! )
Mich würde mal der Kutter interessieren denn jeder darf ja wohl nicht auf den Adlergrund.

Petri Heil und dicke Fische !!!


----------



## Frank (13. März 2002)

*Adlergrund*

Hi Leute,
wie gesagt Kuttername und Bericht folgt nach der Tour.


----------



## rueganer (15. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

als alter Sassnitzer kann ich nur bestätigen, dass der Adlergrund als einer der Topplätze gilt, aber vorher darf es nicht allzu windig sein. Auf Grund der geringen Tiefe max. 30 m trübt das Wasser bei längerem Sturm sehr schnell ein, da geht die Fangchance deutlich nach unten. Die beste Tour war 96 mit der Glück auf, mit dem alten Käpptn Gläsmann, hat leider aufgehört, war einer der besten Kapitäne. Leider ist der Fangplatz ziemlich weit entfernt und wenn dort nichts ist bleiben zeitlich nicht viel Alternativen. Auf alle Fälle nehme bis 200g mit, bei Wind ist dort eine sehr starke Drift, versuche es auch mal auf Naturköder, damit habe ich 96 einen 9 kg Dorsch und mehrere 4-5 Kg Dorsche gezogen. Auf der Tour haben wir mit 7 Mann 570 Dorsche gefangen, aber da paßte alles Wetter, Wind und Fisch.

Viel Spass und guten Fang.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Detlef (18. März 2002)

Hallo Frank, wir sind schon total gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.Ich war am Wochenende oben in Boltenhagen(ohne Angel!) und musste wieder hören, dass auf den Kuttern und Booten in der Mecklenburger Bucht so gut wie nichts geht. Ein Kutterführer wollte zwei Fischereischiffe mit riesigen Schleppnetzen gesehen haben. Vermutlich geht es dort erst wieder los´, wenn die Fischer ihre Quoten voll haben und meine These, dass die miesen Fänge in den letzten Wochen und Monaten (!) mit der Überfischung zu tun hätten, würden sich bestätigen. Viele Grüsse
Detlef


----------



## Frank (20. März 2002)

*Rückmeldung*

Hi Leute,

nichts mit Angeln am Adlergrund.
Ich war ja nur für einen kranken Kollegen eingesprungen, der dann plötzlich doch mitfahren wollte. Großer Ärger für mich. Aber ich glaube die Leute sind wegen hoher Wellen nicht zum Adlergrund gefahren.
Aber Ihr habt mich bezüglich des Adlergrundes neugierig gemacht. Meine Tour erfogt am 13. April. Und das wie versprochen mit Dig- Kamera.

 :z


----------

